# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  spd's Dream Yoga Workbook :P

## spd

Hey guys  :smiley:  

I have been part of the DILD course for a bit and I am interested in Dream Yoga so I have decided to start a workbook here too! Focusing on lucid dreaming is kind of like a new years resolution for me this year although I only got back into it on the 19th of January. I have had 1 LD this year and 8 in total.

So I guess I will post in this thread to keep a regular update of the experiences I have and the improvements I've made with some of the tasks, and I will also post if I have any questions  :smiley:

----------


## spd

I am going to start focusing on the Basic Skills. First 3 ones I am interested in trying out now is 
1. Listening to a Noisy World
2. Feeling an Intense World
3.Wandering Mind Recall

----------


## spd

Ok so doing these for a week I find that I can normally pick up 8 noises I wasn't aware of and 12 touch related sensations so I will start practicing level 2 which seems like fun  :tongue2: 
also wandering mind recall I haven't gotten to good at yet but something I am thinking about doing is once I can hit 2 minutes without my mind wandering, I will move to 2:30 and keep adding on 30 seconds. I repeat my mantra during this stage because it is relevant to lucid dreaming and I repeat my mantra before going to bed anyway so I can see how practicing this technique could help! my most common thought during this exercise is thinking when the timer will go up or if I even turned it on in the first place haha

----------


## Sivason

> my most common thought during this exercise is thinking when the timer will go up or if I even turned it on in the first place haha



Classic!

----------


## spd

Ok so today I am doing 5 sessions going for roughly 20 minutes of doing listening to a noisy world, feeling an intense world and oreoboy's DayDream Awareness and then 2 minutes of Wandering Mind Recall repeating my mantra "I am mindful in my dreams"

I have to get back into dream yoga I think it had something to do with giving me my highest quality DILD back in February. I need that level of awareness in all my LD's!

----------


## spd

Ok so in religion class today we ended with 30 minutes of meditation which was cool. Pretty much we slowed down our breathing and there was some relaxing music in the background I took this opportunity to focus on listening to a noisy world and feeling an intense world and just pondering on self awareness and I am seeing improvements. I can keep conscious awareness on 4 sounds at once fairly easily and for short bursts of time I am able to hold onto 5 noises and a similar thing happens for me in feeling an intense world.

Also from my experiences of wandering mind recall I repeat my mantra during that time and I have noticed it would obviously help with me focusing on my mantra in my nightly routine as opposed to just saying the words and letting my mind drift. Another thing that I think the exercise may help with is preventing your mind from wandering at certain moments. For example questioning reality and preforming an rc If you let your mind wander during this test you may not have the awareness you need to realise if your dreaming. Letting your mind wander can also make one go non-lucid e.g thinking ok! I'm going to get the totm done! Then your mind wanders in the dream and your like oh look a flying bus! Then you keep thinking about the bus and possibly lose lucidity. I don't know if that was one of the intentions of this exercise but it was something I thought of while doing the exercise last night

----------


## Sivason

Those are all very valid reasons for the training. This kind of training can be hard to connect to dreaming, but it is the core of advanced skills.

----------

